# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Mantras for Lucid Dreaming

## iLight

Hey all!

Has anyone tried to use meditation mantras to induce Lucid Dreaming? if so can you please share it with us? 

The Mantra I am about to put in use is : URNAMMU - Use this chant to induce lucidity within a dream.

Source : http://www.scribd.com/doc/18178447/1...Secret-Mantras

Mantra definition : 1.  Hinduism A sacred verbal formula repeated in prayer, meditation, or incantation, such as an invocation of a god, a magic spell, or a syllable or portion of scripture containing mystical potentialities.

Within my own experiences, mantras worked really well for me, currently the mantra Kleem is very effective and I have results within 2-3 days of its use.

If anyone is willing to share their experiences with Mantras that benefit lucidity please share it with us !


Thanks alot
Light

----------


## Baron Samedi

"I am dreaming."

----------


## Maria92

I prefer three mantras: I will remember my dreams, I will have a lucid dream, and I will realize I'm dreaming. These three work well for me. It changes per person, but these three are great foundations.

----------


## iLight

Do you have any Mantras that come from sumerians , egyptians and so on from those times?

----------


## TalkingHead

Yea... I feel like Mantras in English that have understandable meaning to yourself are more effective than those in another language.. unless somehow you are able to create enough intention and meaning behind the foreign sounds.

----------


## Naiya

My very first mantra was "I will have a lucid dream tonight." It was waaaay back in the days before the Internets were available to everyone, and so I literally just had that and the look-at-your-hands-RC to go on for the first few years I tried to lucid dream. 

(I also had to walk three miles in the snow to dream school...are you asleep yet? Good! Now RC!  ::D: )






> "I am dreaming."



This is what I think to myself now, as I fall asleep. I feel that it's ten times better than the other because it is in the present tense. I also visualize myself in a dream or pretend the HI I'm seeing is a dream as I'm falling asleep. This phrase is definitely a great thing to have as the last thought you have before falling asleep, IMO.

----------


## Spores

Well the way I understand it the Egyptians and Sumerians did have a very advanced understanding of Lucid Dreaming, in the sense that they didn't need Mantra's to invoke them. 
So I don't think there are any interesting Lucid Dreaming Mantra's to be found.

Kleem is an interesting one, attracting...  :smiley:

----------

